# Logitech vs Razer vs SteelSeries vs Roccat



## taller (7. Mai 2012)

Hi Leute!

Ich muss mir dringend neue Gaming-Peripherie zulegen (Tastatur, Maus & Headset).

Da ich selbst so viel Gutes wie Schlechtes über die führenden Hersteller gehört habe, wollte ich mal eure Meinung dazu hören. Mir geht es vor allem um die Verarbeitungsqualität, Zuverlässigkeit der Produkte und vor allem Nutzbarkeit (also Ergonomie usw.).

Also, stimmt ab und wenn möglich, ne kurze Begründung warum ihr euch für diesen Hersteller entschieden habt.

Danke!


----------



## brennmeister0815 (7. Mai 2012)

Tja, wie schaut's aus? 5 Schrauber -> 6 Meinungen. 
Ich fange mal an:
Tastenbrett: Mit Gummi - Logoblech Tastenbretter - Gummimatte      Mecha: QPAD Mecha's oder Filco Mecha's
Nager: Alienware TactX
Ohrwärmer mit Sabbelfunktion: Sennheiser PC 163D
Alles bekannt, verwendet & bewährt.


----------



## Katamaranoid (7. Mai 2012)

Ich habe mich in Sachen Maus und Tastatur für Razer entschieden, weil deren Produkte mich optisch ansprechen und ich in Dingen wie Verarbeitung, Haptik und Langlebigkeit NIE zu meckern hatte. Ich habe jetzt in ca 5Jahren meine 2te Maus und Tastatur von Razer, wobei ich die Tastatur nur aus Lust an der Freude gekauft habe. 
Leider hat laut anderen Usern Razers Qualität nachgelassen. Davon habe ich nach dem Kauf meiner Black Widow Ultimate allerdings glücklicherweise nichts bemerkt.

Als Headset benutze ich seit längerem das Logitech G35 und bin sehr zufrieden. Allerdings kenne ich mich in Sachen Headsets nicht aus und kann dir hierzu leider keine Tipps geben


Greetz 
KaTamaranoiD


----------



## Thabalon (7. Mai 2012)

Ich habe Logitech geklickt, weil ich mit Logitech schon mein Leben lang Erfahrung habe und nie wirklich Probleme mit dem Produkten hatte.
Ich habe momentan die G19 Tastatur, G5 Maus und das G35 Headset und bin voll und ganz zufrieden damit.
Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## twentythree (7. Mai 2012)

Die neuen Produkte sind qualitativ immer schlechter geworden, was mir so aufgefallen ist (Logitech, Roccat).

Mit SteelSeries Tastaturen war ich immer sehr zufrieden!
Hatte bereits 3 Roccat Mäuse, alle kaputt geworden ... (2x Mausrad im Eimer, 1x Klickverhalten kaputt).
Logitech hab ich Mäuse, Tastaturen, Boxen, ...

Trotzdem würd ich sagen, Logitech ist der beste Peripherieanbieter.
Haben einfach ne super Produktpalette - und die Produkte sind schön anzusehen - auch wenn die Lebensdauer nicht die allerbeste ist! 


Ciao


----------



## brennmeister0815 (7. Mai 2012)

twentythree schrieb:


> Die neuen Produkte sind qualitativ immer schlechter geworden, was mir so aufgefallen ist (Logitech, Roccat).


 Hm, Logitech?! Joooahhh -hmmm- nicht unbedingt. Gibt es bei Roccat noch eine Steigerungsform in Sachen Qualität, von wegen, ganz schwach anfangen und dann ganz stark nachlassen.


----------



## addicTix (8. Mai 2012)

Ich hatte jetzt 2 Wochen eine Razer BlackWidow Ultimate und ich war überhaupt nicht zufrieden mit ihr... Einige Tasten waren vertauscht ( und ja, ich habe das deutsche Layout gekauft ), einige Tasten waren defekt und das Gaming-mode Licht funktionierte nicht und die Tastatur hatte kaum nennenswerte Features...
Nun habe ich die G19 und bin vollends zufrieden mit ihr... Sie hört sich gut an, sie hat einige sehr coole Features ( Display, eigene Farbe einstellbar, 36 G-Tasten uvm. ) und sie ist verdammt leise...
Und die G19 hat mich sogar weniger als eine Razer BlackWidow Ultimate gekostet und ist meiner Meinung nach um ein vielfaches besser...
Also ich kann dir die ans Herz legen


Also ganz klar, Logitech
Roccat und Steelseries habe ich noch nicht gehabt... Aber Razer werde ich mir wahrscheinlich nie wieder kaufen.


----------



## turbosnake (8. Mai 2012)

Keinen der Hersteller.
Ich würde mehrere Hersteller nehmen, aber keiner steht in der Liste.


----------



## Skeksis (8. Mai 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Keinen der Hersteller.
> Ich würde mehrere Hersteller nehmen, aber keiner steht in der Liste.


 
so schauts wohl aus.

Edith: Meinste nicht eine (vor allem vollkommen Aussagelose) Umfrage in einem Forum hätte gereicht. Was mussten meine wunden Augen denn da eben bei CompuBase sehen?


----------

